# Engine safety settings and trifecta



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I saw that video recently of that woman in the Kia who supposedly had her car stuck at full throttle while she was on the highway.

Anyway I was explaining it to my girlfriend while were out on the highway, I showed her how you can simply pop the car into neutral if worse came to worst. I also tried to rev the car while it was in neutral and I noticed the Cruze governs it, It wouldnt go over 4k.

I thought that was a very cool feature! so anyways my question. Do these types of features get disabled if we get the car tuned?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think so. 

My MT Cruze will gladly redline while in neutral and stationary. No automatic transmission to burst a line or seal on when somebody neutral-drops it and causes a massive spike in line pressure. The 4k limit is more for the transmission than the engine, since AT's do care quite a lot of they're very suddenly pressurized, such as a redline neutral drop. A MT won't care as much since the clutch will slip until the transmission is spun up to match the engine, at least on an OEM setup. Now if it's a particularly powerful engine and a particularly weak transmission, it might be more dramatic, such as a greasy explosion. Nobody's making enough power out of any Cruze to need to worry, MT or AT.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh I know that, The auto will rev a lot higher than 4k if im parked. I even remember my last car would only rev to 5k while parked but if i was driving with the pedal to the medal the rpm's would go higher.

I know that doing tranny drops n such is what its protecting against (protecting the tranny). I'm just wonder if the tune will shut all of these protection settings off?

I think saw somewhere that the tune can disable the speed governor (not the rpm)

PS i would never try to redline an auto and then throw it into gear... lol expensive tranny repairs right there!. I'd let the rpm's drop first... but still i was surprised when the cruze was governing it as low as 4k... it sounds kinda funny too when it does it! lol

(actually i think the Cruze has a tranny drop protection too?) If you redline it and then throw it into gear i think it waits till the rpm drops.

this is what i mean though, does the tune disable this stuff?


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

my 2013 cruze eco 6mt will only rev to 4k while stationary, clutch depressed and in first gear. Is there a way to turn this off so i can massive launch? hehe


----------

